# Best Canadian Acoustic Guitars



## dolphinstreet

Ok, maybe it's a loaded question... but I'm wondering, what are some of the "best" Canadian brands of acoustic? I feel like I should have more knowledge about this, but here I am, asking that question!

I figure, why buy guitars from the USA (or from wherever) if we have good ones in Canada.

I have a Norman acoustic that I think is not far behind some Martins.


----------



## ga20t

Old pre-US Larrivees—there are a lot of them out there.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I second the old Larrivees. They aren't cheap but they compare favourably with guitars that are double the price.


----------



## Blind Dog

Kronbauer, +1 Larrivee, Morgan/Ianonne, Thompson, Letain, Mori, Gilmore, Boucher, Laskin, Beneteau, Wren, Manzer -- target rich environment.


----------



## Mooh

Marc Beneteau, Joshua House, Seagull, Simon & Patrick, all represented in my collection.

Lots of others I’ve met or had some contact with, like Ron Belanger, Linda Manzer, Grit Laskin, Dave Wren, Alan Beardsell, Michael Greenfield...

But as others will mention, there are lots of others.


----------



## mawmow

I will add a touch of my taste...
I still own and play my Larrivées L-03koa (canadian) and OM-09 (US made) but sold both my Bouchers dreadnough Wild Goose and OOO which appeared bolder to me. These were all bought used, were in perfect shape and well adjusted. Bouchers are more expensive than Larrivées. 
My still new Seagull Performer CW burnt umber still pleases me as well.
These all stand besides my Martin 000-18, Taylor 512 (1995) and new 322 (to name these), Guild F-30 and Eastman AC122ce since I have as much pleasure to play anyone of them all.


----------



## rollingdam

Why are Boucher's more expensive ?
Perhaps they are emulating Taylor marketing strategies implying that their higher priced instruments are somewhat better?


----------



## ronmac

Boucher have really upped their game the last couple of years. Several monster players in my area swear by them.

Mario Proulx in Iroquois Falls, ON makes some fantastic instruments, as does Otis Tomas in St. Anne’s, CB.

Some of the best instruments I have played are made by Luthiers that live in the deep woods (literally).


----------



## rollingdam

Shoreline Music is the first retailer who started selling online and they carry them also.


----------



## jdto

I'll add Ed Bond (Halcyon Guitars) out in Vancouver to the list. His guitars get rave reviews and I like mine so much I've ordered another one.


----------



## ronmac

David Webber (BC) and Peter Sawchyn (SK) are both stand out builders that rarely get mentioned. Several Larrivee ex-employees have gone on to build beautiful instruments... Rob Bustos, Mark Vantaa, Heath Thomsley Hales...


----------



## exess_guitar

Absolutely no affiliation - *Loucin Guitar Co.* he's a great buy building amazing instruments.


----------



## rollingdam

Northwood and Kronbauer


----------



## ronmac

Ted Thompson


----------



## blue_dog

ronmac said:


> Ted Thompson


Yes I heard many good things about ted thompson. I don't own thompson but own two Larrivees. One Canadian made L-03 and the other US. 

I've compared the L-03 Canadian to L-09 (US) and prefer the L-03 (personal preference but the 09 was beautiful).

Larrivee +1


----------



## bw66

Morgan Guitars are another Larrivee "spin-off", and I've played a couple of nice Wolf Guitars (Rick Ellicott).


----------



## mawmow

rollingdam said:


> Why are Boucher's more expensive ?
> Perhaps they are emulating Taylor marketing strategies implying that their higher priced instruments are somewhat better?


Bourgeois (instead of Taylor) I guess as it is the eastern U.S. master builder who is reknowned to produce great guitars with (New England area) Adirondack tops as Boucher uses.

Many artists in Quebec now play on Boucher's...

I agree that Boucher prices seemed to raise... He is also known in France now.


----------



## rollingdam

mawmow said:


> Bourgeois (instead of Taylor) I guess as it is the eastern U.S. master builder who is reknowned to produce great guitars with (New England area) Adirondack tops as Boucher uses.
> 
> Many artists in Quebec now play on Boucher's...
> 
> I agree that Boucher prices seemed to raise... He is also known in France now.


I am old enough to remember when the early Norman guitars were played by most Quebec artists


----------



## High/Deaf

Most seem represented. 

I'll add Michael Dunn and Shelley Park. Spectacular handmade guitars.


----------



## knight_yyz

I see someone mentioned Halcyon, but they forgot to mention Tinker. IIRC Tinker is higher end than Halcyon but same group of guys.


----------



## Sneaky

I settled on a Thompson T1 after owning a Martin HD28V and Bourgeois OM. I don't play acoustic very often but this guitar just feels and sounds right.


----------



## Mooh

ronmac said:


> Ted Thompson


An old friend (now deceased) had a nice Thompson and he would leave it with me when he left the country for protracted periods. He was a cop and didn't trust his cop friends to look after it, something we laughed about every time he dropped it off. I had an opportunity to purchase it but declined...wish I had now that he's gone. I imagine his widow has sold it by now.


----------



## ronmac

The de Jonge family dynasty produces some amazing instruments.


----------



## rollingdam

I own a 1996 Larrivee and a 2013 Larrivee and the newer one has more a factory made guitar feel.


----------



## Blind Dog

Canadian (Sask.?), Jordan McConnel, sells thru 'Dream Guitars'.

Acoustic Guitars

6 Young Acoustic Guitar Luthiers You Should Know

I have no association with Dream Guitars, but they do seem to embrace Canadian talent. I frequently end up there, window shopping, when I'm scoping out killer Canuck builders. They're nicely represented, in the pre-owned section too.

There's so many great Cdn. builders, pretty hard to live somewhere, where there's none you can visit within a short drive. Next time you have to travel, might want to treat yourself to a shop visit. I recently spent a couple very memorable hours at Trevor Kronbauer's new shop, in the Okanagan Valley. First thing I noticed when I came thru the door? A 'dream' Harley. (So I knew he was brilliant. ) 

Then the smell of guitars. (I don't think it gets any better.) 

Kronbauer Guitars - World Class Guitars from Okanagan valley in British Columbia Canada.


Another cool thread dolphinstreet.


----------



## Steadfastly

Best is always subjective. It depends on mostly on your ears and we have different tastes in sound.


----------



## dolphinstreet

Well, at some point, I'd like to buy a high end acoustic. When I do, I'd like to choose a Canadian builder. Just hard to know where to start looking, so thanks for the suggestions!

Anyone know of such a builder in Alberta? I'm located in Camrose.


----------



## Blind Dog

dolphinstreet said:


> Well, at some point, I'd like to buy a high end acoustic. When I do, I'd like to choose a Canadian builder. Just hard to know where to start looking, so thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> Anyone know of such a builder in Alberta? I'm located in Camrose.


Gilmore Guitars Inc. :: Home

They're members here I believe. Apologies to "Gilmore Guitars", I spelled them incorrectly in my initial post.


----------



## Ship of fools

We have some great builders in Canada I know I miss my Kronbauer ( Trevor has some serious honed skills ) and always wanted to own a Paragon ( before he closed his shop ) and so many folks have been well trained and have developed great skills out of Larrivee in Vancouver.
We are pretty lucky to have some fantastic builders here.


----------



## Built4Speed

Hamm-tone Guitars out of Winnipeg, built by Jeremy Hamm.


----------



## murdude

I have not had the fortune of playing the higher priced Canadian guitars, but I have a Seagull S6 that gives me much enjoyment. Although I have heard it described as a "beater", I am very happy with it. I just wish the cedar top wasn't so soft and susceptible to dings. Seems like I am finding a new place I have bumped every time I look at it. But, I guess that is what gives it's nice sound.


----------



## Gary787

I think we’re talking about brands vs. Builders. 
Canada is certainly near the top in the talented independent luthier/builder market. As for brands, Godin is the largest guitar manufacturer in North America. The Seagull S6 in my opinion is near the top of the pile on North American made sub $400 guitars. Their entire line-up in my opinion competes with any Asian guitar, but some can’t get past the unique headstock. The Simon Patrick Woodland Pro series (Godin) are beautifully finished great sounding guitars with a more traditional headstock. 
In my opinion the best value Canadian mass produced brand was the pre 2013 Larrivee L03 series. At a little over a $1000.00 you got a beautiful Rosewood or Mahogany body with a Canadian Sitka top and a flight worthy higher end case. 
Gibson,Martin, Taylor and now USA Larrivee compete at entirely different price points than Canadian made mass producers.
Lastly I have 2 Halcyons. The first I bought for $1000 (Thank you Fretboard Journal) Ed is making a name for himself.


----------



## murdude

Gary787 said:


> I think we’re talking about brands vs. Builders.
> Canada is certainly near the top in the talented independent luthier/builder market. As for brands, Godin is the largest guitar manufacturer in North America. The Seagull S6 in my opinion is near the top of the pile on North American made sub $400 guitars. Their entire line-up in my opinion competes with any Asian guitar, but some can’t get past the unique headstock. The Simon Patrick Woodland Pro series (Godin) are beautifully finished great sounding guitars with a more traditional headstock.
> In my opinion the best value Canadian mass produced brand was the pre 2013 Larrivee L03 series. At a little over a $1000.00 you got a beautiful Rosewood or Mahogany body with a Canadian Sitka top and a flight worthy higher end case.
> Gibson,Martin, Taylor and now USA Larrivee compete at entirely different price points than Canadian made mass producers.
> Lastly I have 2 Halcyons. The first I bought for $1000 (Thank you Fretboard Journal) Ed is making a name for himself.


Thanks for your reply. Ironically, the headstock was one of the things that attracted me to the Seagull line. Different tastes, huh?
Indeed, the Larrivee sounds like a great guitar.


----------



## DavidP

If yer talking 'best' I'd rank the Seagull Artist series up there , if 'best bang for the buck', the Seagull SWS series. I was initially adverse to that 'trademark' headstock but it was designed for straighter string pull (as Robert Godin explained at a clinic I attended). FWIW I have an Artist CW Studio Element, and it beat out better known brands at 2-3x the price.


----------



## Percy

I have played some nice slim neck Simon and Patrick acoustic guitars made in Quebec i think


----------



## Milkman

Just yesterday I bought an acoustic guitar. My intention was to go with a Godin product. I admire the way Godin is able to make such good guitars at the price they sell for.

But, when I tried five or six (cherry picked for me by the staff) my impression was that although they are very nicely made, play very well and sound balanced in the mids and high end, all lacked the bottom end punch I wanted. They sounded a bit sterile?

I ended up with a Chinese made Epiphone.

At the end of the day, for me it's not about where the guitar was made.


----------



## ronmac

I own some very high end instruments. Some may say they are the best of the best, but even though I have played each of them several hundred hours, I can't tell you the one that is the best.


----------



## Wardo

Milkman said:


> At the end of the day, for me it's not about where the guitar was made.


Same.

I have a Norman B20 that followed me home 20 years ago when I went in to buy strings. It’s a really good student guitar and for $300 no case I couldn’t leave it behind.

I also have a 2012 D18, a 2011 HD35 Custom Shop and a 2015 HD28V. The Norman guitar can’t come anywhere close to my Martin guitars or even the Sigma DR28V that I have. The Sigma is a Chinese made HD28V copy.


----------



## Steadfastly

The best are likely some custom built ones but for mass produced guitars, it is likely Larivee, although they left Canada a number of years ago.


----------



## gitapik

Larrivee.

Excellent acoustic guitars when I was looking in the late '90s. It was a toss up between a Larrivee and an OM-21 Martin. I ended up with the Martin, but it could've gone either way. My friend really needed to sell that Martin...so I gladly gave it up for him, lol. But that Larrivee was an absolutely incredible fingerstyle guitar.


----------

